# construction work in dubai



## chesterbloke (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi guys and girls, looking for any tips or contacts for going about getting work in dubai in the construction industry.
I am an assitant site manager in britain at the moment and its looking bleak, would consider site foreman or full site manager.
any tips or advice would be greatfully recieved!


----------



## Genghis (Sep 5, 2008)

chesterbloke said:


> Hi guys and girls, looking for any tips or contacts for going about getting work in dubai in the construction industry.
> I am an assitant site manager in britain at the moment and its looking bleak, would consider site foreman or full site manager.
> any tips or advice would be greatfully recieved!


Hi Chesterbloke,

I obviously dont know your qualifications, experience or background - so no disrespect or offence intended by my response below.

The scale of the developments in Dubai is incredible and I would suspect (based on my own experiences) it is unlikely you will have managed anything anywhere near as large as home. For example one project I visited had 7,000 workers (trades, Go's etc) on it! I am not questioning your abilities - just trying to give you the picture.

Considerations:
The weather is a huge factor, particularly in the role that you mention above, where you will be outdoors pretty much all day long.

Most site operatives are Indian / Asian so communication may be a problem

Often the S/V is Indian / Asian also and from what I have read on other threads on here, the rate of pay is very, very low.

I would suggest 2 things:
1) Contact an employment agency dealing with Dubai and see what they have available
2) Take a visit in a non-holiday mode to see if it is somewhere you could live
3) Set-up interviews from home for when you are in Dubai

I hope this is some help to you.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Adding on from what has already been said, have you considered moving out here with your present employer? A lot of the major Britsh construsction companies are also operating our here, so you might like to add them your list of potential employers.

I do agree with Genghis that if you have to be outside a lot, it will be very challenging considering that the temperature is well over double what you are used to in UK. I have seen European site managers but they are few and far between. I do not have a full understanding of the duties of a site manager but you might also like to consider a move into facilities management, which would pay a lot better.
Whilst recruitment agencies are great, do not limit yourself to them. Target employers directly as well. Apart from contractors, try the major developers as well such as Emaar, Nakheel, Lyra International, Schon Properties, etc.

Good luck!


----------



## Genghis (Sep 5, 2008)

Whilst recruitment agencies are great, do not limit yourself to them. Target employers directly as well. Apart from contractors, try the major developers as well such as Emaar, Nakheel, Lyra International, Schon Properties, etc.

Good luck![/QUOTE]

Good point Maz


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Big difference between site foreman and site manager.

I am in construction, though on the MEP side of things, and the construction managers in my company are all from the UK.

The majority of the site managers for the main contractor on my site are from South Africa.

Use the internet and find agencies specialising in the UAE. That would be my first port of call


----------

